# Ideas for places to visit in Costa Tropical?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are staying in Almunecar in a few weeks time in the Costa Tropical. We have stayed in the Costa del Sol many many times and so have been to just about everywhere between Tarifa and Almunecar so this time we want to explore the other side of Almunecar.
We have been along the coast to Motril via Salobrena and to Granada but thats all so can anyone give me some ideas of places that are worth visiting within an hours drive of Almunecar on the Costa Tropical side? Inland or Coastal just any towns, parks or places of interest.
Thanks!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I love Orgiva, inland off the Granada road in the heart of the alpajurra mountains. It's really beautiful up there. You can read all about that area in the book Driving over lemons, written by ex Genisis drummer Chis Stewart who lives there. It's worth the drive up there.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Aron said:


> I love Orgiva, inland off the Granada road in the heart of the alpajurra mountains. It's really beautiful up there. You can read all about that area in the book Driving over lemons, written by ex Genisis drummer Chis Stewart who lives there. It's worth the drive up there.


Might I suggest that from Orgiva you go up the mountain towards Cañar; before you turn off to go to Cañar follow the road towards Cadiar, stopping off at Pampaniera - a wonderful little village to explore (try the chocolate factory's chilli pepper chocolate !!! 

Davexf


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Views from Salobrena castle are pretty spectacular..
Salobreña - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Arab Castle:
Monday-Friday 10:00-14:15 and 16:15-20:30
Sat, Sun and Holidays 10:00-13:30 and 17:00.20:30
Entrance 2.25 euros per person

Anywhere in Las Alpujarras: Alpujarras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is pretty but probably over an hour from Almunecar.

The beaches will be packed. It's likely to be hot so be prepared to go slow and drink lots if you are exploring on foot.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Go east along the coast and about 1½ km past Adra turn North towards Berja continue northwards and over the Sierra Nevada at Paseo de Regua, continue down towards Guadix (the view of the magnificent castle at Calahorra is impressive), join the A92 heading towards Granada. After you pass Guadix (pronounced _gwardeece_) turn off (southwards) to Purullena (the land of the troglodites) and visit caves actually being lived in. Go a little further south to Graena where there is a small bodega run by Ramon Saavedra BODEGA CAUZON, VINOS NATURALES which you can go round and taste some of their excellent wines (2008 vintage is, in our opinion, the best). He only produces "Natural" wine which is produced without chemicals.

Either
Return to the A92 and head towards Granada, join the A44 back to Motril and Almuñecar

Or
From Purullena/Graena head Southwest to Cuéntar, turn left at the T junction to Pinos Genil up and over the Sierra and down to Orgiva, then make your way generally southwards back to the coast.

These will both be day trips.

On the northern faces of the Sierra Nevada there were still some patches of snow this morning when we were in Granada.


----------

